# [SOLVED] Mini keys MIDI controller: recommendations?



## creativeforge (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm looking for recommendations for a small mini keys MIDI controller that will last. I've looked at a few online and this is one that would fit the space perfectly. But there's the question of durability, some disappointing ratings on Amazon due to that, although the majority are positive.







I'm not going to use it as a drum machine, mostly to play synth pads. Always good to ask people here what they use. 

Thanks!


----------



## AndyP (Jan 22, 2021)

I use an Alesis V Mini as a mobile solution. Minikeys, 2 octaves, 4 pads and 4 knobs. The keyboard is also quite usable. 
Additionally I use it for keyswitching and as a controller to a Korg microKey.
Costs around 45$.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2021)

the new M Audio Oxygen Pro Mini 32 looks great with 4 programmable sliders, pitch and mod wheel and programmable knobs PLUS transport. If they ever frigging release the damned thing...






Oxygen Pro Mini | M-Audio


Powerful, 32-Mini-key USB MIDI Controller. Designed for the Producer on the go that wants full control of their creativity in one amazing controller.




www.m-audio.com


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 22, 2021)

AndyP said:


> I use an Alesis V Mini as a mobile solution. Minikeys, 2 octaves, 4 pads and 4 knobs. The keyboard is also quite usable.
> Additionally I use it for keyswitching and as a controller to a Korg microKey.
> Costs around 45$.


That Alesis is tempting. Not even 6 inches deep, perfect for my space. I'll have to compare with these.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'd say the reigning champ is the Arturia Keystep, though I'd strongly urge the Keystep 37 for a few dollars more. Both have after touch and more niceties.

Guess it depends on what you consider "small".


----------



## AndyP (Jan 22, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> That Alesis is tempting. Not even 6 inches deep, perfect for my space. I'll have to compare with these.


The compact size was also a deciding factor for me. I use the pads to control ConSordino, Repetitions etc. in Hollywood Strings, the knobs for Dynamic, Expression and Vibrato. This was the perfect solution for on the road.


----------



## BlakStatus (Jan 22, 2021)

I use NI M32 for my small midi controller. I'm really big into NKS though.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 22, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'd say the reigning champ is the Arturia Keystep, though I'd strongly urge the Keystep 37 for a few dollars more. Both have after touch and more niceties.
> 
> Guess it depends on what you consider "small".





AndyP said:


> The compact size was also a deciding factor for me. I use the pads to control ConSordino, Repetitions etc. in Hollywood Strings, the knobs for Dynamic, Expression and Vibrato. This was the perfect solution for on the road.


Feels toyish or solid? Sustained pedal input (not button)?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 22, 2021)

BlakStatus said:


> I use NI M32 for my small midi controller. I'm really big into NKS though.


I'll second the NI M32 if you have many NKS VIs - it's basically a shrunken A-series controller with mod/pitch strips instead of wheels. I don't love them, but I have physical wheels on my Korg microKEY, so it's not a dealbreaker for me, and it's easy to move between my two computers. Really wish it had softer-touch buttons, though - they're extremely clicky.

The Arturia Keysteps are really nice - the build quality is better than most small controllers, and the built-in sequencer (particularly on the 37) is very nice. The only downsides are lack of mod/pitch wheels (though some prefer the strips) and, if you don't have any hardware synths, the Keysteps have functionality you're never going to use. If you think you might use hardware synths in the future, though, it's a nice bonus.

Also, a quick note about @AndyP's Alesis recommendation - it's the Vmini, not the Qmini, so it has fewer keys, but also four pads and four knobs. Both the Vmini and Qmini have Sustain buttons and no pedal jack.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 22, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Feels toyish or solid? Sustained pedal input (not button)?


Solid, but no Input for sustain pedal.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 22, 2021)

NI 32 user here. Great little keyboard for the price and the nicest "mini keys" I've tried.
The touch strips with my sweaty fingers are made much better with "Finger Sleeves" (Google it) and the encoders and midi customisations are nice.

I don't really use the NKI stuff all that much, but it's nice to have on tap when required.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 22, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Solid, but no Input for sustain pedal.


Not sure what MIDI controller you're talking about since you didn't say, but the Keystep series has a sustain input.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank for the input guys!



vitocorleone123 said:


> Not sure what MIDI controller you're talking about since you didn't say, but the Keystep series has a sustain input.


He's using the V Mini.






Alesis Vmini


Alesis Vmini - Portable 25-Key USB-MIDI Controller




alesis.com





Alesis released a Q49 MKII but it's 7.5 inches deep. However it has modwheels and sustain pedal input. 



rnb_2 said:


> I'll second the NI M32 if you have many NKS VIs - it's basically a shrunken A-series controller with mod/pitch strips instead of wheels. I don't love them, but I have physical wheels on my Korg microKEY, so it's not a dealbreaker for me, and it's easy to move between my two computers. Really wish it had softer-touch buttons, though - they're extremely clicky.
> 
> The Arturia Keysteps are really nice - the build quality is better than most small controllers, and the built-in sequencer (particularly on the 37) is very nice. The only downsides are lack of mod/pitch wheels (though some prefer the strips) and, if you don't have any hardware synths, the Keysteps have functionality you're never going to use. If you think you might use hardware synths in the future, though, it's a nice bonus.
> 
> Also, a quick note about @AndyP's Alesis recommendation - it's the Vmini, not the Qmini, so it has fewer keys, but also four pads and four knobs. Both the Vmini and Qmini have Sustain buttons and no pedal jack.



I'm leaning toward Alesis VMini or a Q32 right now. The NI if overkill for my needs and budget, and Arturia pricing too. The Nektar SE25 and M-Audio 32 still on the short list, although for the M-Audio issues of durability have been reported. 

I should make a move next week depending on local availability. 

Much appreciate you sharing your experience!

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 23, 2021)

After trying the Akai, the M-Audio and Arturia, the choice became crystal clear for me...


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 23, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a small mini keys MIDI controller that will last. I've looked at a few online and this is one that would fit the space perfectly. But there's the question of durability, some disappointing ratings on Amazon due to that, although the majority are positive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned this Arturia KeyStep for a while and I was super impressed with the build quality, the keys and the number of options. I would still have it to this day but I did want a 37-key controller and the Korg microKEY is now my main mini. I really like the feel of that one but it’s just a basic keyboard. Take a look at the options on the Arturia, pretty impressive for a mini keyboard. It’s quite heavy for a mini so if it’s meant for a desk, that’s perfect.


----------



## gohrev (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a little Nektar SE25 which allows going as low as C-3, perfect for my key switches. 
It's really nothing special, the keys are alright'ish.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 23, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I owned this Arturia KeyStep for a while and I was super impressed with the build quality, the keys and the number of options. I would still have it to this day but I did want a 37-key controller and the Korg microKEY is now my main mini. I really like the feel of that one but it’s just a basic keyboard. Take a look at the options on the Arturia, pretty impressive for a mini keyboard. It’s quite heavy for a mini so if it’s meant for a desk, that’s perfect.


I'll probably replace my Keystep with the Keystep 37 some time this year. Bonus: no more flimsy micro usb.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 23, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'll probably replace my Keystep with the Keystep 37 some time this year. Bonus: no more flimsy micro usb.


I didn’t know they have a 37, I just looked, They do! If I was shopping for another 37 today I would be all over that.


----------

